

Show HN: What do you think of this website to convert PDFs - gssgss

Hi,<p>I have developed a site to convert url to PDFs http://www.webapdf.com. What do you think of it? Is there any feature you would like to see on such a site (there are a few of them). I am open to criticism and suggestions.
Also, what does hn think is the best way to monetize such a site?<p>Cheers
======
mikecane
I suggest not using light grey type in the URL input field.

Also, could it sense what country the requester is from and use English if
from the US?

I tried this on three sites:

1)
[http://www.bostonreview.net/BR37.4/oded_naaman_israeli_defen...](http://www.bostonreview.net/BR37.4/oded_naaman_israeli_defense_forces_palestinians_occupation.php)
\-- looked perfect

2) <http://www.freakangels.com/> \-- formatting error at bottom text

3) <http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/> \-- it substituted the typeface

I think there might already be other services like this out there.

~~~
gssgss
Thanks for the tests. I'll check why it has these errors. I agree completely
on the language. I had the idea in mind that the PDF websites were all in
english and thought an spanish version would make some difference at least in
that market. I should probably translate it in more languages.

------
ahi
Nice and clean design. The wait for processing is a little long.

A similar service is currently selling on flippa:
<https://flippa.com/2793470-htm2pdf-co-uk> Maybe you can steal some ideas from
them. Considering they're PR6 and seeing only low 3 digit monthly revenue, you
probably shouldn't expect great wealth to come of it.

To be honest, I don't really understand the benefit over just hitting ctrl-p.

~~~
bdunbar
_To be honest, I don't really understand the benefit over just hitting
ctrl-p._

I may be mistaken, but printing a document to PDF is not something one can do
with Windows. At least not without buying Adobe, or installing Ghost.

Unless things have changed with Windows 7?

~~~
siddharta
There are various applications that do this by installing the PDF converter as
a Printer in Windows. Eg, CutePDF is a free software that allows this. It is
useful to print to PDF from private URLS, eg: payment confirmation receipts
and so on.

Having said that, dont let it stop you because your site might be useful for
the layperson who doesnt understand all this stuff about installing something
as a fake printer and then printing through that.

------
antonwinter
A mate of mine tried creating a biz out of this a few years back. it had a lot
of competition and it was hard to monetize. it shuttered after a bit.

I've seen a few others take up the gauntlet with webbased pdf converters
including developer api's.

The only one that i know that is surviving is <http://www.nitropdf.com/>

they seem to have quite a few government/big companies using their product.

------
shyn3
Maybe implement an API of some sort or a batch URL option so that they can
create a book.

Or something that I can click from my rss reader and it can create a book so
that would be e-mailed to me so when I am on the bus I can open the .pdf and
read all my news.

I don't know just thinking out loud.

------
mauriziopd
what do you consider the use case of this service?

~~~
gssgss
I started it because I had the need to read articles offline in an e-book
reader. Also I found it useful to study website in a field and archive them in
a file you can send to clients to compare ideas.

